# Gutes Zander-Tageskarten-Gewässer in Bayern



## Bernhard* (16. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin auf der Suche nach einem richtig guten Tageskarten-Gewässer (Preis egal) in Bayern oder auch in Österreich in dem man wirklich gut Zander fangen kann. Würde dort gerne Technik- und Ködertests machen.

Habt Ihr da Tipps.

burn77


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes Zander-Tageskarten-Gewässer in Bayern*

hehehheheheh richtig genialer Post von Dir Burn ! 

Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass ich nicht die einzigste Antwort bleibe, denn wer mit soviel Mühe & Hingabe sich solch ein Gewässer "erarbeitet", darf nicht unbelohnt bleiben  ^^

basti


----------



## Promachos (16. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes Zander-Tageskarten-Gewässer in Bayern*

In der Tat - coole Frage!
In der Bamberger Gegend kenne ich nur ein Gewässer, die Deinen Wünschen so halbwegs nahekommen:
Der Baggersee bei Unteroberndorf (Pächter: ASV Seßlach): allerdings gibt es eine große Einschränkung, man darf nicht vom Boot aus angeln. Zudem sind die Zander dort ziemlich launisch, d.h. du solltest etwas Zeit mitbringen.

Auch der Baggersee in Breitengüßbach (Pächter: SFV Bamberg) hat einen guten Ruf. Frag doch mal Boardie Martin Obelt, der angelt dort.

Auch einige der Baggerseen längs des Mains zwischen Bamberg und Schweinfurt genießen den Ruf als gute Zandergewässer. Aber nähere Infos hab ich leider nicht.

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Suche
Promachos


----------



## Ghanja (16. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes Zander-Tageskarten-Gewässer in Bayern*

Ich kann mich MeRiDiAn nur anschließen. Wenn jemand ein Top-Gewässer hat, wird er das bestimmt nicht soooo in der Öffentlichkeit breit treten. 


			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde dort gerne Technik- und Ködertests machen.


Der ist gut ......


----------



## Zanderkisser (16. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes Zander-Tageskarten-Gewässer in Bayern*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> hehehheheheh richtig genialer Post von Dir Burn !
> 
> Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass ich nicht die einzigste Antwort bleibe, denn wer mit soviel Mühe & Hingabe sich solch ein Gewässer "erarbeitet", darf nicht unbelohnt bleiben ^^
> 
> basti


 
Noch genialerer Post von Dir!!!

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Bernhard* (17. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes Zander-Tageskarten-Gewässer in Bayern*

Schlauberger fuck off!


----------



## BeeJay (17. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes Zander-Tageskarten-Gewässer in Bayern*

Sagmal, was erwartest du eigentlich?
...dass jetzt jeder sein persönliches Fangbuch rauskramt, nach dem Stichwort "Zandersternstunde" sucht und dir sagt an welchen Gewässer das war?|gaehn: 
Verstehe das jetzt bitte nicht falsch. So wie du dir das denkst, läuft das eben nicht.

Es reicht, dass mehr oder weniger aussichtsreiche Zander- und Hechtgewässer zum Leidwesen der Einheimischen teilweise schon der Angelpresse vorgestellt und "breitgetreten" werden. 

Abgesehen davon, selbst erarbeitete Fische sind immer die wertvollsten... :q
Gute Fänge, #h

BeeJay

P.S.:





			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Schlauberger fuck off!


Netter Spruch - gerade auf der Strasse gefunden?


----------



## Bernhard* (17. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes Zander-Tageskarten-Gewässer in Bayern*

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

Vielen Dank für die netten Tipps und Ratschläge!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes Zander-Tageskarten-Gewässer in Bayern*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Schlauberger fuck off!



hehhehe LOLOL ... da ist aber einer gleich bockig  .. schön sowas von einem 28 Jährigen zu sehen |bla: ... echt erwachsen ! #h


----------



## peterSbizarre (18. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes Zander-Tageskarten-Gewässer in Bayern*

wenn man in bayern angeln will dann braucht man zu allererst einmal das richtige gerät.
hab genau das richtige für euch gefunden: link(leider wohl nicht von illex:c )


----------



## heinzrch (18. November 2005)

*AW: Gutes Zander-Tageskarten-Gewässer in Bayern*

#6 super, die volle Profiausstattung für unseren Franzl, der steht auf so was :q :q :q 
Ist der rosa Wallerhandschuh auch bissfest ?
Gibts die Dame auch als Vollbild :l ?


----------

